# Mauritius marriage cert legalised??



## valem (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi

Getting my docs sorted ready for our move in a few months.

All ok except that we married in Mauritius and I'm really (and I'm getting very mixed messages) not sure what we need to do (or where) to get that cert legalised.
We are currently in the UK and UK citizens.
????

Any help will be massively appreciated.
Happy New year!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I would have thought that when you returned to the Uk after your honeymoon, you registered your marriage with the UK authorities or the Commonwealth ones

https://www.gov.uk/marriage-abroad/y/mauritius/uk/uk_wales/partner_british/opposite_sex

pardon me for making a few assumptions but you can easily re-answer the questions.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Does it not have to first be attested by the embassy of the country you go married in? Is it recognised in the UK? If it's major drama and hassle, might just be worth doing a quick registry office job in the UK. My brother got married in Antigua, only to be told it wasn't recognised in the UK - stupid.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

The marriage certificate will need to be sent to the embassy of the country you were married in then you will need to have it attested with the UAE embassy in UK. We were married in Australia so before moving over I sent the marriage cert to a company in Aus who then sent it to the Aus embassy then to UAE embassy in Canberra. I had it back within 7 days. 
I don't think there will be a UAE embassy in Mauritius which is why you will have to do it yourself in UK. 
If you google you will find different companies to contact to see if they can help.


----------



## valem (Jun 30, 2013)

*hi*



twowheelsgood said:


> I would have thought that when you returned to the Uk after your honeymoon, you registered your marriage with the UK authorities or the Commonwealth ones
> 
> 
> 
> pardon me for making a few assumptions but you can easily re-answer the questions.


As it a Commonwealth country the GRO don't/won't register in the UK as they say there is no need.
However....
The FCO used to (stopped 01/10/13) Legalise Commonwealth certs but can't be bothered anymore.

Good old UK Government departments working in harmony for the good of citizens.....


----------



## valem (Jun 30, 2013)

*hi*



BBmover said:


> The marriage certificate will need to be sent to the embassy of the country you were married in then you will need to have it attested with the UAE embassy in UK. We were married in Australia so before moving over I sent the marriage cert to a company in Aus who then sent it to the Aus embassy then to UAE embassy in Canberra. I had it back within 7 days.
> I don't think there will be a UAE embassy in Mauritius which is why you will have to do it yourself in UK.
> If you google you will find different companies to contact to see if they can help.


thanks for that.

Seems as Mauritius is a Commonwealth country they have a consulate but not an embassy in the UK.
And no one can answer if that is sufficient for the UAE.:rant:

Any other ideas/help appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Call one of the companies that does attestations and see if they know? Try http://www.blairconsular.co.uk/en-gb/

Did you try the UAE Embassy in London - they probably won't know either, but it might be worth a call.

Alternatively, if you get nowhere, do what Choco says and do a quick remarriage in the local registry office and get that attested.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I did a google of apostille Mauritius and came across these sites .....

Apostille Mauritius - Apostille of Documents

Mauritius Apostille | Mauritius Document Authentication

Legalisation & Apostille of Documents

They have an address, phone number and email. Maybe if you contact them they will offer the advice you need. That's how I found my company in Australia.
UK companies couldn't really advise me as you need to discuss with the country of origin where the marriage certificate was issued. 
FCO in UK advised to send to country of marriage embassy/consulate.

You are right....UK don't register commonwealth marriages as we found the same thing too!

Someone will eventually help you it's a case of phoning or emailing.


----------



## valem (Jun 30, 2013)

great...thanks for your help!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh and the UAE embassy in London couldn't hep me when I contacted them....only rudeness!


----------



## Sincy1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi, we need to go through the process having married in Mauritius, both from UK, has anyone done it yet? Thanks in advance


----------

